# Alaric's Journal



## Alaric (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey everyone, decided that I'd start a journal here too on IM in addition to my logging.

I'm 17
5'10-5'11 
165lbs
and bulking up to 185lbs.
I do not know my current bench, however 3 months ago it was 185lbs.  I also don't know my max squat, however I was able to rep 210 with ease (below parallel) 6 times.  I don't want to risk injury, so I won't actually be maxing, but instead using a table to calculate my max bench.

*Goals:*
- Get my max bench up to 250lbs by July
- Get my max squat up to 300+ lbs by July
- Clean bulk up to 180-185lbs.

Currently I'm using gopro's P/RR routine, I've been weight training hardcore since April, however only these past 4-5 months have I been paying attention to my dieting.  I'm currently consuming about 2700-2800 cals a day, I'm using "DP and w8lifter's bulking with slow burners" as the foundation of my diet (some modifcations to fix my needs).

For my workouts, it'll be split up to something like this:
Monday - Chest and Shoulders
Tuesday - Legs
Wednesday - Off
Thursday - Back and traps
Friday - Biceps and triceps

Tomorrow, will be a reprange week for my chest and shoulders.  I'll post how everything goes after school (I workout during my break at the school gym).


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

YAY! Best of luck with your plan! 

Glad to see that you are BULKING and not CUTTING at your height and weight, unlike some guys who just dont get it!!! 

You will do great


----------



## Alaric (Feb 22, 2004)

Thank you greekblondechic ,
I forgot to add that I'm currently taking creatine, glutamine, multivits, and vit e pills as my supplements.

Creatine is being cycled 3 months on, 6 weeks off (I'm going off it on March 21st).  
Glutamine will be taken before workout, after workout and before bed during ON Days.
It will be taken before breakfast, and before bed on OFF days.

Also, multivitamins and vitamin e caps are taken after my first meal.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 23, 2004)

*Rep Range Week - February 23, 2004* 
*Chest/Shoulders*

Weekend I was feeling pretty sick, and it continued on today.  Woke up with a pretty bad cough this morning, but I thought it'd be okay for me to workout because my stuffy nose had cleared up.

Incline Dumbbell Press - 55 x 7, 50 x 8, 45 x 8
Bench Press - 155 x 7, 145 x 7, 100 x 10
Flyes - 20 x 12, 20 x 12

Single Arm Dumbbell Press - 30lbs x 8, 20lbs x 8
Bent Lateral - 15lbs x 10, 10lbs x 9
Cable Side Lateral - 20lbs x 12, 20lbs x 12

Was feeling really exhausted after my first exercise, which is why i failed a bit early on my bench press, was trying to go for the 8-10 reprange, but its clear that my strength was subpar today.  I'm pretty sure I could've reped 10-15 more lbs on the bench if I wasn't feeling as sick.  

doing legs tomorrow, i'll be sure to take it easy doing a lighter rep-range workout.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 23, 2004)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Alaric (Feb 24, 2004)

Thank you ncgirl21 

*Legs*
Leg Extension - 140 lb x 10 , 110 x 10
Hack Squat - 90 x 12 , 90 x 12 , 90 x 12
One legged Leg press - 120 lb x 15, 105 x 15, 105 x 15

Lying Leg Curl - 130 lb x 8 , 110 x 8
Stiff Legged Deadlift - 135 lb x 10, 135 lb x 10
Lying Leg Curl - 80 x 12, 70 x 12

I didn't go too heavy today, just started feeling better but still not exactly at 100%.  Take a day off tomorrow, probably do some simple cardio (sports) for a bit, but no weight training.

Oh side note, today diet-wise I had a cheatmeal.  Its pancake tuesday, all you can eat pancakes for $2.99 , couldn't give that up.  Not like it'd matter that much, I'm bulking, so I'm eating like a beast


----------



## Alaric (Feb 26, 2004)

*Back and Traps*

Wow, what a workout! I guess I've been underestimating my backworkout all this time, next week I'll be sure to work it to its full potential. 

None of these workouts show my warmup beforehand, but I usually do 2-3 warmup sets for the first exercise for each bodypart, then a warmup set after for every exercise that follows.



> *NOTE TO SELF:*
> Traps - Shrugs 185, 135 (reprange week)
> Traps - Shrugs 225, 185 (power week)



CG Weighted Chin - 15 x 6, 15 x 6
WG Cable Row (Seated) - 120 x 10, 110 x 10
Dumbell Row - 30 x 12, 25 x 12
Barbell Pull-overs - 70 x 15, 60 x 15
Barbell Shrugs - 135 x 10, 135 x 12

Wow, well I'll definitley be moving up the weights for ALL exercises next week, which surprised me.  I've taken note of what to do next week for traps, because usually I move the weights up in small increments for the next week (5-15lbs).  
I was kind of shocked when I shrugged the 135, cause it felt like it was only 50lbs.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 26, 2004)

Side note, starting next week I'm going to try and fit some ab work into my training schudule, I haven't done them for 2-3 weeks, its been pretty hectic so I'll try my best to include them.  Probably with back and leg days.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 27, 2004)

*Biceps and Triceps*

Didn't have any time to do any direct forearm work unfortunately.  Also, I'm out of my protein shake so I didn't down anything postworkout except for some creatine .  Been having a rough day...

Alternating DB Curl - 35 x 6, 30 x 8
Cable Curl - 65 x 10, 55 x 10
Concentration Curl - 25 x 8 (failed early). 8 x 4 {just to finish off set}

Weighted Bench Dip - 115 x 8, 90 x 8 {would've liked to get an additional set here}
Pushdown - 50 x 10, 50 x 10
Kickback - 15 x 12

Would've liked to do forearms.  Pushdowns will be increased for next week, while Concentration Curls will be decreased.  Cable Curls will also be moved up.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear you're having a rough day

2-3 warmup sets sounds like a lot and may be really taking a lot out of you rep and strength-wise


----------



## Alaric (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks greekblondechic.

You really think I should cut down on my warmup sets?  I only do 2-3 warmup sets for the FIRST exercise of each bodypart, so for example in reprange chest I might do:

Incline Dumbell Press - 10 x 4, 20 x 4, 30 x 4 (WARMUPS)
.............................- 65 x 8, 55 x 8, 50 x 8 (WORKING SETS)

Bench Press - 90 x 4 (WARMUP)
........................then my actual sets, that's what I meant.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

I think so, but you can try asking somebody else too since I'm not 100% sure, I've never heard anybody do that many warmups before, everybody I know does one or none...


----------



## Alaric (Feb 27, 2004)

Ah yes, I remember reading this somewhere.  I did a quick search and found it here, I was just following his advice since I'm using his workout 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=300274#300274


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

hmm, ok


----------



## Alaric (Mar 1, 2004)

*Rep Week II - March 1, 2004*
*Chest*

I hate Mondays, I only had 5-6 hours of sleep at most, woke up dead beat tired, and the gym was closed for half my break . Anyways, I still managed to get in my chest workout, although I would've liked to done my shoulders today too, I guess I'll be sneaking those in during back day.

Incline Dumbell press - 55 x 7, 50 x 8, 50 x 6
Bench Press - 145 x 8, 135 x 8, 100 x 8
Flyes - 20 x 12, 20 x 12

Wasn't training at 100% intensity, was rushing through my workout just so I could finish in time of my break. I could've done a lot more with the bench press today, hopefully gonna get a goods night rest tonight, and be ready for leg day tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

everybody has bad days or weak workouts every once in a while...no need to beat yourself up about it!

leg day will make up for it. get your sleep mister!!


----------



## Alaric (Mar 1, 2004)

lol thank you for the words of encouragement.  I'm looking forward to this week because the regular class is out, and has been replaced with a class full of chicks.  So now I'm in gym with only 2 other guys, and about 2 dozen chicks  

It's gonna be a bit distracting for me, but I'm sure I'll manage to focus somehow.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 2, 2004)

*Legs*

Not surprisingly, I got distracted today ....I only wanted to take 30-60 seconds rest, but I ended up taking rests 2-3 minutes long and couldn't finish my workout...However, there is a bright side to the story which i'll post later on.

Leg Extension - 140 x 10, 110 x 10
*Hack Squat - 90 x 12, 90 x 12, 90 x 11
One legged Leg press - 120 x 15, 105 x 15, 90 x 13
Lying Leg Curl - 130 x 6, 100 x 8
Stiff legged deadlift - 60 x 4 (warmup)
......this is where my workout ended
* for hack squats, I was just trying to get my form down, previously my knees would've passed my toes on the way down, however, now I've made sure that they haven't.

After my workout, I finished 4/6 exercises I felt beat, but my buddies were doing max bench.  Well, I just worked my chest out yesterday so I'm still feeling it, but I thought I'd just max out at what they were doing (180).  I know for a fact that I can hit 185....
I was surprised when I warmed up first with 90lbs x 4 reps, god it felt so heavy, I knew it would've been stupid.  But once 180 was loaded, I attempted it, and I hit it 5 times surprisingly.  I couldn't tell the difference from 180 to 90, I'm pretty sure if I hadn't worked out earlier, and done my chest yesterday, I could rep 185, or even 190 at that amount.

Also, I've been getting more sleep as of late, last night I moved up to 7.5 hours of sleep 

I also got my protein powder in the mail today, 10lb suppy...that should last me 7 or 8 weeks


----------



## Alaric (Mar 4, 2004)

*Back and Traps*

Good workout today!  I completed my full back workout, and I had time leftover to kill which I should've spent doing abs (I haven't done them in a few weeks now, I VOW TO DO THEM NEXT WEEK AT LEAST ONCE).  I ended up spending my extra 10 free minutes in the gym watching the ladies workout  :hump: 

Closegrip Weighted Chinups - 25 x 8, 20 x 7
Widegrip Cable Rows - 130 x 10, 110 x 10
Dumbell Row - 35 x 12, 25 x 12
Pullovers - 80 x 12, 60 x 13
Barbell Shrugs - 185 x 10, 185 x 12

I'll be increasing the weights for all my exercises, I made a 50lb jump in shrugs from last week, but I still don't think its sufficient and might increase it to 200-210 for the next.
Tomorrow will be arm day, don't think i'll be hitting my forearms because my right one is still sore from badminton.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 5, 2004)

*Biceps and Triceps*

Had a pretty good workout, but didn't have time to finish my last exercise for my tricep (only got a warmup set in).  Next week, everything will change, my overall intensity for this week has dropped by far due to my attention being elsewhere .  

I was right, I didn't hit my forearms directly today just because they were still sore from badminton.

Alternating DB Curl - 35 x 7, 30 x 8
Cable Curl - 75 x 9, 65 x 10
Concentration Curl - 20 x 12

Weighted Dip - 135 x 2 (failed)..90 x 6, 90 x 8, 90 x 8
Pushdown - 60 x 10, 50 x 10
Kickback - 8 x 5 (1st warmup set only)

On a side note, for some stupid reason I decided to max out my squats even though my hammies/calves were killing me this morning.  New personal best, 300lb squat @ parallel.

NEXT WEEK i'll be moving onto power week, I'm going to be experimenting and will be wearing a nice hoodie during rest, just to keep my body warm since I'll be lifting heavy with low reps and will have an overall higher rest period inbetween sets.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 5, 2004)

*Biceps and Triceps*

Had a pretty good workout, but didn't have time to finish my last exercise for my tricep (only got a warmup set in). Next week, everything will change, my overall intensity for this week has dropped by far due to my attention being elsewhere . 

I was right, I didn't hit my forearms directly today just because they were still sore from badminton.

Alternating DB Curl - 35 x 7, 30 x 8
Cable Curl - 75 x 9, 65 x 10
Concentration Curl - 20 x 12

Weighted Dip - 135 x 2 (failed)..90 x 6, 90 x 8, 90 x 8
Pushdown - 60 x 10, 50 x 10
Kickback - 8 x 5 (1st warmup set only)

On a side note, for some stupid reason I decided to max out my squats even though my hammies/calves were killing me this morning. New personal best, 300lb squat @ parallel.

NEXT WEEK i'll be moving into a power week, I'm basically going to be working on my overall lifts. I'm going to be experimenting and will be wearing a nice hoodie during rest, just to keep my body warm since I'll be lifting heavy with low reps and will have an overall higher rest period inbetween sets.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 8, 2004)

*Power Week - March 8, 2004*
*Chest and Shoulders*

Finally the week has gone back to normal, in a way I kind of miss it, but I've gotten back to my full workouts.

Dumbell Press - 65 x 6, 55 x 6, 50 x 6
Incline DB Press - 55 x 6, 50 x 6, 50 x 6
Weighted Dips - 35 x 6, 30 x 6, bodyweight x 6

Shoulder press - 35 x 6, 30 x 6
Upright Row - 80 x 5, 70 x 5
Cheat Lateral - 25 x 6, 20 x 6

Overall, a good day.  Wasn't feeling as pumped since I had a pushup competition early in the morning which pretty much exhuasted me.  Getting only 5.5 hours of sleep last night didn't help that much neither, next week is rest week I can't wait!  I'm going to go take a nap right now to try and make up for some sleep.  Tomorrow is leg day, short week today so I'll be working out 4 days straight most likely....

On another note, I decided to be stupid and try and do a couple max lifts.
Bench press: MISSED 220
Squats: MISSED 310.
YAY! lol, I think I banged up my knee, was in a rush and didn't warmup for my squats.  How convenient, leg day coming up tomorrow too!  Due to my stupidity I've receieved some bruising near my knees, won't be going to heavy for power legs tomorrow.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 9, 2004)

*Legs*

Pretty good workout, didn't go down as much on squats because I was trying a varying form, I placed a couple 2.5 plates below my toes, so that I'd be pushing off my heels, didn't do my full potential just because I was testing for my balance.
Nevertheless, I'm sure this workout was good enough to get my sore.

Squats - 180 x 6, 190 x 6, 190 x 6
Leg Press - 300 x 6, 255 x 6
Single Leg Extension - 80 x 6, 70 x 6
Lying Leg Curl - 150 x 5, 120 x 6
Stiff Legged Deadlift - 135 x 6

Would've done a couple more sets of SLDL, but I  just wasn't feeling the pump today, so I took it easy and finished it with an easy set.  I'll be working out 4 days in a row, tomorrow will be back, then thursday will be arms.  Then its 11 days off!!!


----------



## Alaric (Mar 10, 2004)

*Back and Traps*

Weak workout today, I just had a lot on my mind and couldn't get in my "training zone."  I seperated myself from I planned on doing, but nevertheless I still got some back work done.

CG Cable Row - 140 x 6, 110 x 6
Front Lat Pulldown - 140 x 6, 110 x 6
Bent Over Row - 90 x 6, 90 x 6, 80 x 6
Weighted Chins - 20 x 10, 20 x 6
DB Shrugs - 80 x 6, 80 x 6


----------



## Alaric (Mar 12, 2004)

*Arms*

Schools out!  Just in time too, today was my last workout for the next 10 days, cause I usually workout in the school's weight room.  Today was an exception, and I was forced to workout at home with subpar equipment (I outgrew them already, and havne't touched these since last year).

I took the day off yesterday, a much needed rest, and got 11 hours of sleep last night  Felt very good, unfortunately i'm working out in my basement, and our furnace is busted.  So i'm like working out in -5 degrees weather with only a tshirt.  Enough with the excuses, time to list the exercises.

Barbell Curl - 75 x 6, 75 x 6
Preacher Curl - 20 x 6, 20 x 6
Hammer Curl - 30 x 6, 30 x 6

CG Bench Press - 145 x 6, 145 x 6, 145 x 4
Skull Crushers - 75 x 6, 75 x 6
Single Arm DB Extensions - 10 x 6, 10 x 6

I think i might've strained my elbow whlie doing preacher curls.  The equipment here is a bitch to work with, and I had to use a wide and unaligned grip for my preachers.  Nevertheless, my elbows were killing me right after, and 20 was just supposed to be my warmup set.

For the next week or so, I'll be keeping logs of my daily diet, that way I won't slack off.  I'm in the process of constructing a new diet with an extra 1000cals for my bulk.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 13, 2004)

*RESTING*


Finally getting some good rest in, been getting at least 7.5 hours of sleep a night.  However, this has turned me into a slacker, I might throw in a day of cardio during my week's break but i may not.  Still working on my diet lol, 4000cals is gonna be hard to eat.  Anyways, these last couple of days haven't been great, I've only been getting in 5 meals a day, just coming short of my protein intake.  Tonight I'll try and fit my 6th meal in, but no guarentees.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmm I just noticed that only women have commented in this journal. lol


----------



## Alaric (Mar 15, 2004)

so true aggies.

Anyways, I managed to sneak in a session of HIIT cardio today, felt pretty good being active again.  Also, I finally finished my 4000k diet, which can be found here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=583798


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> thanks greekblondechic.
> 
> You really think I should cut down on my warmup sets?  I only do 2-3 warmup sets for the FIRST exercise of each bodypart, so for example in reprange chest I might do:
> ...



if you just did sets for the same body part on one exercise
why would you do another warm up for another exercise for the same body-part???
its sure to be warmed up


----------



## Alaric (Mar 16, 2004)

for my second exercise for the same bodypart, i do another warmup set just to let my body know what movements I'll be performing for the next 2-3 sets.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 19, 2004)

I managed to sneak in a 20 minute session of HIIT cardio earlier today, broke me a nice sweat. The next month or so is going to be a hell month for me, I've got to be pushing my school work as high as possible (university acceptance is coming up), and in turn this may affect my workout schudule consistency. After midterms though, everything should be back to normal.

Also, these last couple of days my shoulder has been acting up on me, it hasn't been doing any work, but I fear that started my routine up again on Monday will cause even more harm to it. I just might lay off for another week, depending on how it feels by Monday.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

remember, if u push now and hurt it permanently, ull be taking much more time off than if u let it heal.

and school is more important..working out can wait university cant 

best of luck


----------



## Alaric (Mar 20, 2004)

thank you greekblondechic, its only temporary and hopefully i won't lose that much mass/strength within the next couple months.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 28, 2004)

Enough is enough!!! Tomorrow I shall begin working out once more.  My shoulder is at 100%, and I'm dying to workout.  I miss it so much


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

start slow! remember to use a lighter weight.. dont wanna hurt urself again!


----------



## Alaric (Mar 29, 2004)

*Power week - Monday March 29, 2004*

Sleep: 7.5 hours + 1 hour 15 minute nap

*9:40am - Chest*
Bench Press - 175 x 5, 165 x 6, 165 x 6
Incline DB Press - 60 x 3, 50 x 6, 50 x 6
Weighted Dips - 40 x 5
Pec Deck - 200 x 1 , 130 x 6

*1:40pm - Shoulders*
Shoulder Press - 45 x 2, 40 x 6, 40 x 6
Upright Row - 80 x 6, 70 x 6
Cheat Lateral - 30 x 3, 20 x 6

Before this I haven't worked out for over 2 weeks due to my shoulder injury.  I was feeling good during the chest, but I could tell my strength has deterioted a bit somewhat.  I had attempted to do DB Presses, and I was struggling just to get 70# up 3 reps, so I went and used the barbell instead.  Usually I don't split my workouts like this, but I didn't have time in the first session to finish off my shoulders.  I might start doing it like this from now on, taking in carbs preworkout and postworkout of both sessions.

Thanks for the advice there greekblondechic, however, in this case I had to start slow just because I wasn't phsyically/mentally capable of using the weights I had used previously.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 30, 2004)

*Legs*

Sleep: 4.5 Hours  + 1.5-2.5 hour nap which I'm about to take

Squats - 200 x 6, 190 x 6, 190 x 6
Leg Press (Horizontal Version) - 300 x 6, 255 x 6, 225 x 6
Single Leg Extension - 100 x 6, 80 x 6
Lying Leg Curl - 150 x 6
SLDL - 185 x 6, 185 x 5

Could've done more weights on squats, but this was my first leg workout in over 2 weeks, I wanted to take it light somewhat.  Single leg extension was surprisingly easy at that weight, guess its time to kick it up a notch.  Would've liked to do a couple more sets on the Lying Leg curls, but what can ya do? Stiff legged deadlifts, right now I feel that it has had more of an effect on my lowerback then my hammies, but I'm sore nevertheless.

My diet has been deadon these last couple of days, and I think its benefited me for the better, i've gained 2 lbs in the last day and I'm now at 170


----------



## Alaric (Mar 31, 2004)

*Rest Day*

Sleep: 6.5 hours + 2.5 hour nap

Sleeping patterns have been thrown off these past couple days.  I slept in a bad position last night I guess, cause when I woke up I had major shoulder pains, the same shoulder I believed I injured earlier this month.  Debating on whether or not I can finish off this week (still have back and arms).


----------



## Alaric (Apr 1, 2004)

Taking another week off, shoulder is giving me way too much pain to finish this week off.  If it still feels like this by Saturday I'm gonna get it checked out for sure, I can barely move it as is (changing my shirt has never felt so painful)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

yikes! defintly have it looked into if its not better by the weekend! rest rest rest! hope it gets beter soon!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks atherjen!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 2, 2004)

goood news is my shoulder feels 95% better, give the rest of the weekend off and I should be good to go for next week!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 4, 2004)

Just finished another 20 minute session of HIIT cardio, so that makes 2 HIIT cardio sessions this week.  Gonna eat some breakfast now.

A side note, I thought my shoulder had completely healed yesterday.  I guess this is sleeping related ,because when I woke up today I felt a slight (only minor) pain in my shoulder.  Its hardly noticeable, and it seems to have gone away at the moment.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 5, 2004)

*Power week - Monday April 5, 2004*

Sleep: Unknown (probably around 6 hours)...went to bed so i could get my 7 hours, but i ended up waking up in the middle of the night and i don't know how long it took me to fall asleep again

*Chest and Shoulders*
Bench Press - 180 x 4, 180 x 4, 175 x 5
Incline DB Press - 55 x 4, 50 x 5, 50 x 4
Dips - 30 x 6, bw x 6 (rushed these so i could finish shoulders).

DB Military Press - 40 x 5, 40 x 3
Upright Row - 90 x 5, 70 x 6
Cheat Lateral - 20 x 6, 20 x 6 - just wanted to get my form down....


Shoulder felt great, I could've probably sneaked in another rep out of my first set of 180, but I kind of pussied out (didn't know if my shoulder could take it).  Second set wasn't that great, but finished it.

Leg day tomorrow....Diet has been pretty good, been wrapping 60% of my dailiy carbs around my workout.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 6, 2004)

Sleep: Again unknown...I keep waking up in the middle of the damn night and I don't know what time I fall asleep again.  School is messing me up, I'll get this straighted out on thursday night, once easter weekend kicks in.

*Legs*
Squats (to parallel/wider stance) - 210 x 5, 195 x 6, 180 x 6 (last 2 sets were below parallel/narrower stance)
Horizontal Leg press - 285 x 6, 255 x 6, 225 x 6 (was getting the form down perfect here, no lockouts).
Single Leg Ext - 110 x 5, 90 x 5
Lying Leg Curl - 160 x 4, 120 x 6
SLDL - 185 x 6, 185 x 6

don't know why but I felt as if I just had a backworkout (before I went into the gym), the SLDL really got my lowerback going, form wasn't that great (legs were moving up and down a bit, sorta like a SLDL and regular deadlift).

*DIET*
So far been following my diet pretty well, however, I'm currently experimenting with something.  After my workout I'm eating the carbs that I would've eaten in my 4th meal, 2 hours directly after my workout).  I'll then just eat the protein by itself later on in the day (chicken).  That way less carbs will be taken in at night, and will be wrapped according to my workout.  Which reminds me, time to eat


----------



## Alaric (Apr 7, 2004)

*Rest day*

Sleep: 8 hours (finally, some good shudeye at the expense of skipping 2 classes).

Was going ot do back today, but I really needed some rest.  So tomorrow (last day school is open before long weekend), I'm going to train my back in the morning, then my arms 4 hours later in the afternoon.  Something I've never done before, but I'll give a shot (exceptions gotta be made).


----------



## Alaric (Apr 8, 2004)

Sleep: 5.5 hours + nap (which i'm about to take)

*Back and Traps* - 10:20am
Deadlift - 200 x 6, 200 x 6, 200 x 5
Bent Row - 135 x 6, 135 x 4, 90 x 6
Weighted Chin - 25 x 3, 25 x 3 (screwed up on these)
CG Seated Row - 150 x 6, 150 x 6
Shrugs - 160 x 6, 160 x 6, 160 x 6

Screwed up on the weighted chins, I couldn't get the 25s inbetween my legs (would keep falling midset), so I asked someone to place it there.  But while I was keeping my weight up, he was trying to figure out how to put it inbetween my feet, before just dumping them out.  Only managed to get 3 out of these even tho i was aiming for 4-6

*Biceps / Triceps* - 2:00pm
Barbell Curl - 70 x 4, 60 x 5 (Trying to be a curl jockey)
Preacher Curl - 25 x 5/4, 20 x 5/4 (left hand lagging)
Hammer Curl - 30 x 5, 25 x 5

CG Bench Press - 160 x 7, 155 x 6, 135 x 6 (could've done so much more)
Skull Crushers - 35 x 6 (warmup).....

didn't get to finish my triceps or forearms.  Its starting to tick me off, I don't think I've had a full arm workout in over a month now.  My arms are definitley starting to lag just because I'm struggling with weight I would've been able to do in a higher rep week 1 month ago.  Next week, I'm changing this up and putting arms on thursday and back on friday, not going to risk missing another arm day.  Triceps aren't even sore, would've loved to do skullcrushers and single arm db's today.

*******

Rest has been crap this week, I've only had one goods night of rest, I'm hoping to fix that up this long weekend.  A lot of stuff has been going on in my mind, not exactly in the happiest mood, but I'm trying to unleash that anger in my workouts (for some reason I forget about them everytime I step in the gym, and remember that when I step out again).
Diet's been pretty good, only got 5 meals in yesterday though.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 9, 2004)

New gameplan, I'm going to be taking a break from gopro's P/RR routine for 7 weeks, and I'm going to be doing a different temporary routine to hit up my bench.  Then once my 7 weeks are back, I'm going to come back to gopro's routine, but I'll be doing P/RR/S (This will have given me approximately 10 months experience with his routine, and 20 months experience).  
Also, this will also mark the end of my bulk cycle, and I'll be using his to cut up for summer (don't wanna be bulking during the beach months) .

Tuesday will be the new start date for my new routine.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 9, 2004)

*To Do List:*

- Buy more glutamine
- Buy a large bag of smarties OR corn sugar (dextrose)

- Figure out 1RM max


----------



## Var (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> New gameplan, I'm going to be taking a break from gopro's P/RR routine for 7 weeks, and I'm going to be doing a different temporary routine to hit up my bench.  Then once my 7 weeks are back, I'm going to come back to gopro's routine, but I'll be doing P/RR/S (This will have given me approximately 10 months experience with his routine, and 20 months experience).
> Also, this will also mark the end of my bulk cycle, and I'll be using his to cut up for summer (don't wanna be bulking during the beach months) .
> 
> Tuesday will be the new start date for my new routine.



Change is always good.  Whats the new routine look like, Alaric?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 9, 2004)

Workouts look great man, keep up the hard work. What are your stats, if you don't mind? And your current goals?


----------



## Alaric (Apr 9, 2004)

Var - That's very true, I'd like to get my lifts up before I start cutting. My new routine will be as follows:
Monday - Chest/Shoulders
Bench Press, DB Press
DB Side Raise

Tuesday - Back/Bicep
Narrow-Grip Pulldown
Barbell Row
BB Curl

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Bench Press
Rotator Cuff Exercise
Weighed Dips

Friday - Legs/Back/Biceps
Squat
Leg Press
Leg Curl
Reverse Grip Pulldowns
One Arm DB Rows
Inlcline DB Curls

The volume will be a lot less, but I'm going to maintain the same intensity throughout hopefully.  Its basically Muscle Media's bench program.

Monstar - I don't know my bench, that's what I'll be testing for on Tuesday, but I'm guessing its somewhere in the 200-215 range.  My squat is at 300 (to parallel), and I don't know my deadlift as I'm still underestimating my back in deadlifts.

Also, for my goals I'd like to get my bench up to 240~250 by July, Squat 320 (no particular date set), and deadlifts up to 315 (if i can't do them at this weight already).


----------



## Alaric (Apr 10, 2004)

Just finished a 20 minute session of HIIT cardio, would like to do one more session for the week, possibly tomorrow.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 14, 2004)

Sleep: 4.5 hours (I know, messed up once again) + nap (whatever i take)

*NEW ROUTINE - MM Benching*
Max bench: 205
Attempted and Failed 210

*Chest/Shoulders*
Bench Press - 160 x 6, 170 x 5, 175 x 4 (spotter helped me on my last rep thinking I couldn't do it, even though i could've)

DB Press - 55 x 8, 55 x 6, 50 x 5 (don't know what was up with the last 2 sets, was aiming for 8 reps, guess I was just to tired to workout

DB Side Raise - 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8 (had to do these at home, no time in the gym wasted too much time warming up for the max bench).


----------



## Alaric (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok screw it, since I started the workout on a Wednesday, and I missed an exercies today I'll make up for it next week. The rest of the week will just be a light workout, doing full body tomorrow, then Friday.  With the weekend off


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2004)

*Will be used for reference later:*

Note to self:

- When starting up P/RR/S again incoporate the following ideas.



> Incorporate benching twice per week...say, Monday and Thursday. Do your complete chest workout as normally scheduled the first day and on the second day do 4 sets of benching (after warmups) using a rep range of 2-3. Do slow controlled negatives and as explosive positives as possible. Do this for 4 weeks and see where you bench goes. Then we can make another change.
> 
> Add a set if I feel like it, but don't go over 5 sets total!



- Split to use:



> Monday - Chest (regular)/Shoulder
> Tuesday - Legs
> Wednesday - Off
> Thursday - Back / Bench (pt 2)
> Friday - Biceps/Triceps/Forearms


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2004)

*Official Start of New Routine*

_Format_: Will always be
Weight x number of reps.

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*
Bench Press - 160 x 6, 170 x 5, 175 x 4
Dumbell Press - 55 x 8, 50 x 8, 45 x 8
Dumbbell Side Raise - 10 x 8, 15 x 8, 15 x 8
Lying Triceps Extension - 50 x 8, 60 x 7, 50 x 8


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2004)

Other notable things to mention...

Sleep: 5 hours (damnit!).  I went to bed early so that I would get 8 hours of sleep, but I ended up waking up at 4 to go to the washroom and I wasn't able to fall asleep again.  

Diet: hasn't been all that great these past 3 days, I'm getting most of my meals in, sometimes 5 though, trying to keep on top of it, so tired, no nap today.

however, my diet has been pretty much deadon today with minor exceptions.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks wibble, new routine is an adjustment I'll have to make volumewise, not as much volume, but I'm keeeping the same intensity.

*Back / Biceps*
Narrow grip pulldown - 110 x 8, 120 x 8, 120 x 8
BB Row - 90 x 8, 135 x 7, 90 x 8 (Change reps to 6 next week)
BB Curl - 60 x 7, 50 x 8, 50 x 8

Maxed out on deadlifts inbetween BB Rows and BB Curls, was pretty stupid and tired me out.  Anyways...
Max Deadlift: 315
Weight: 173

Sleep: 7.5+ hours (I know I got a bit less than 8, but yay )


----------



## Alaric (Apr 21, 2004)

*Rest Day*
Sleep: 6 hours + 1 hour nap

Did a 20 minute of HIIT cardio on the bikes today, broke me a good sweat.  Diet has been pretty good, I haven't been hitting 4000cals daily, but probably around 3500-3700 which is still good enough for the bulk.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*

Bench Press - 175 x 3, 175 x 3, 190 x 3, 190 x 2, 210 x 1/2 (neg)
Rotator-Cuff Exercise - 5 x 12, 5 x 13, 5 x 14
Weighted Dips - 30 x 6, 30 x 6, 20 x 6

Good Chest workout, accidentally did an extra rep with 190 (was shooting for 2), and the negatives went great (had a good spotter who cheered me on throughout the whole thing).

Sleep: 6.5 hours + 1 hour nap


----------



## Alaric (Apr 26, 2004)

Sleep: 5.5 hours + 1.5 hour nap
I should mention that my diet has been absolute crap for the past 3 days, maybe only getting in 4-5 meals a day with a crap load of cheat meals.  Haven't been very strict, but tomorrow this shall all change, back on track! 

Saturday I did Biceps/Back
Reverse Grip Pulldowns - 3 x 8 reps
One Arm DB Rows - 3 x 8 reps
Incline DB Curls - 3 x 8 reps

Sleep sucked last night, but Friday, and Saturday I good amount of sleep 10, and 9 hours respectively.

*Week 2 of 7 New Routine*

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*
Bench Press - 160 x 1, 170 x 5, 170 x 5, 180 x 4, 180 x 3 + 1
DB Press - 60 x 8, 50 x 8, 45 x 8
DB Side Raise - 15 x 8, 15 x 8
Lying Triceps Ext - 50 x 8, 50 x 7, 40 x 7

Overall, my strength was subpar, I do not know why.  My form got screwed up in my 3rd set of the bench, and I believe that really took a lot out of me.  I was surprised that I ended up struggling with 180 on my 4th rep (2 fingers from my spot to assist me just a tad).  I don't know, maybe its due to lack of rest, but 180 sure felt a lot like 200 for me, first rep I thought I was going to explode cause it felt like my max.  Yet, 170 before that was a piece of cake...weird


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2004)

Sleep: 6 hours + 1.5 hour nap.

*Back / Biceps*
Reverse Grip Pulldown - 140 x 8, 130 x 8, 130 x 8
BB Row - 135 x 6, 90 x 6
BB Curl - 60 x 8, 50 x 8, 50 x 7

Strength was definitley sub-par today.  I used to be able to Row 135 with ease, and now I'm struggling just to get the first rep in.  I think this might be due to lack of sleep, but my shoulder was killing me in the morning so I also took it easy somewhat.

I vow to get my 8-9 hours of sleep tonight.  My diet has been good all day.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*

Bench Press - 180 x 3, 180 x 3, 195 x 2, 195 x 1.5 + 0.5, 215 x negatives
Rotator Cuff Exercise (Horizontal Windmills) - 10 x 15, 10 x 15, 10 x 15
Weighted Dips - 35 x 6, bodyweight x
Slanted Triceps Pulldown - 105 x 6

I don't know what was wrong with me during the bench, i hit 180 for the first 2 sets with ease.  Then 195 came, I hit the first set easy.  The next set I got the first rep down easy, told myspot I got this easy style, and I guess I shouldn't have talked.  I only lasted like 15-20 secs on negatives, and I thought I'd last longer.....


----------



## Alaric (May 2, 2004)

Diet has been crap this past weekend.  I was sick for most of it, with a really bad sore throat so I had no apetite and was unable to eat solid foods.  On a side note, I ran out of my protein shakes on thursday, but I expect a new batch tomorrow.  Starting the workout tomorrow, but my diet won't be 100% there yet.  Tuesday my diet will be back to square one.


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2004)

*Week 3 of 7*

*Chest/Triceps/Legs*
Bench Press - 165 x 6, 175 x 5, 175 x 5, *185 x 5!*
DB Press - 60 x 8, 50 x 8, 40 x 8
Lying Triceps Ext - 60 x 8, 60 x 8, 60 x 6.5 (so close but no go)
Squats (ATF Style) - 180 x 6, 140 x 5, 90 x 8
Lunges - 30 x 5, 30 x 5

Not really a leg day, just wanted to do a little since its been awhile.  was supposed to do shoulders, so I'll go do those right now since I forgot about them.

Equipment is low here, so I"ll have to settle for DB Side Raise - 15 x 8, 15 x 8, 15 x 8

Got my new protein in today, so my diet can go back on track  I lost 2.5 pounds last week, so i need to gain back since I'm not cutting just yet.


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2004)

Side note, I got 7 hours of sleep last night plus the 1 hour nap I'm about to take, its amazing what a goods night rest can do for you, I felt so pumped up and great!  I don't think I could've hit 185 x 5, if it weren't for my sleep.


----------



## Alaric (May 4, 2004)

Sleep: ~7 hours

*Back/Biceps*
Narrow Grip Pulldown - 150 x 8, 130 x 8, 130 x 8
Barbell Row - 135 x 8, 135 x 8, 135 x 8
Barbell Curl - 60 x 8, 60 x 8, 60 x 8
DB Curl (Negatives) - 30, 30
Preacher Curl (Negatives) - 20, 20

Cardio.... 10 minutes.


----------



## Alaric (May 5, 2004)

*Rest Day*
Sleep: 7.5 hours

Like to take the time to say my diet's been going fantastic.  I lost a couple pounds since last week, but I'm gaining them back.  I'm hoping to reach 180 before I start cutting down to 165-170ish.  Tomorrow will be another bench day, hoping to get about 8.5 hours tonight.


----------



## Alaric (May 6, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulders*

Bench Press - 190 x 3, 190 x 3, 205 x 1 + 1, 205 x 1 + 1
DB Press - 60 x 8, 50 x 8, 50 x 8
Rotator Cuff Exercise - 10 x 15, 10 x 15, 10 x 15

I'm a fool, I don't know why I did DB Presses, I was supposed to do Weighted Dips, i messed up there, i'll do my dips tomorrow.  Don't know why I did DB Presses, waste of energy there.  I was trying to hit 205 twice, I'm surprised I couldn't get it up second time around (I got it up a bit, then it just came back down), I should've hit that, should've.....

Sleep: 7+ hours...thinking about taking a quick nap too


----------



## Alaric (May 9, 2004)

Summers kicking in, and I need to start cutting earlier than before.  I'm approximately 171lbs, a lot less than I expected.  Starting next week, I'm going to go for a cut.  I'll finish this day off eating everything in sight!   My bodyfat has increased significantly I'm guesssing, so I need to end my bulk prematurely.


----------



## Alaric (May 10, 2004)

*Week 4 of 7*

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*
Rest: 6.5 Hours  + 1 hour nap

Went into the gym really really tired, thought it would've been stupid to worked out, but somehow I felt pumped after a few sets.  Wasn't training at 100% intensity, but pretty damn close for the bench press.

Bench Press - 180 x 5, 180 x 5, 195 x 3, 195 x 3, 195 x 2
DB Press - 65 x 7, 55 x 8, 50 x 8
DB Side Raise - 20 x 8, 15 x 8, 8 x 8
Lying Triceps Extensions - 70 x 6, 60 x 8, 50 x 8

Overall a surprisingly good workout.  I'm surprised I hit 195 twice on my last set, because I lost my balance on my first rep which took a lot out of me (spotter brought the bar too far down, towards my abs).  The first set of 195 was surprisingly easy, I felt I could've easily pumped out 1 or 2 more reps without struggle, however, for some odd reason my second set felt the hardest (even harder than the third set), maybe I just wasn't all there mentally.


----------



## Alaric (May 11, 2004)

*Back/Biceps*

Sleep: 6.5 hours  i'll make up for it tonight.

Diet: Been dropping my diet off slowly, about 200-300 calories a week I plan on dropping it.

Training:
Narrow-Grip Pulldown - 150 x 8, 130 x 8, 110 x 8
Barbell Row - 135 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 5
Barbell Curl - 60 x 8, 50 x 8, 50 x 8

Barbell Curl was done curl jockey style.  Narrow Grip pulldowns were hard to do, just because the gym was all windows at that end, and the machines were hot as hell to hold onto.  Rest day tomorrow, might sneak in a session of cardio, might not, we shall see.


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*
Bench Press - 195 x 3, 195 x 3, *210 x 1, 210 x 1*, 235 x negative

Rotator Cuff Exercise - 15 x 15, 15 x 15, 15 x 15
Weighted Bench Dips - 90 x 8, 90 x 8, 45 x 8

Could've done alot more on the dips if I had someone help me put the weights on my lap.  Also, my second set of 195 was intense, because I kinda lost my grip on the way up, and it started going towards my head after the first rep (I expelled a lot of energy), thought I wouldn't be able to hit the last 2 reps, but I managed too without any seirous problems.  210 seems a lot lighter than it should be.   235 was held up for about 20 seconds (I accidentally pressed it up midway through).


----------



## Alaric (May 14, 2004)

*Legs/Back/Biceps*
Squat - 200 x 6, 200 x 6, 180 x 6 (went light, first time squatting ATF in a while).
Leg Press (horizontal) - 225 x 8, 225 x 8, 225 x 8
Leg Curl - 140 x 8, 140 x 8, 140 x 8

Reverse Grip Pulldown - 150 x 8, 150 x 8, 150 x 8
One Arm DB Row - 45 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8

Standing Bicep Curl - 90 x 2, 115 x 1
Incline Bicep Curl - 30 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8 (Had to do these at home, didn't have big dbs).

Speed bench work (Machine) - 270 x 8

Sleep: 7+ hours

Went light on legs, since it was my first full leg workout in awhile, was using about 80% of the weight I can usually do, just to make sure my form did not get sloppy.  Back was working on form, i'll raise up my reverse grip pulldowns for next week, as well as my db rows.  

Bicep Curls, was just experimenting with it, I'm sure I could've pumped out 90 4 times, but my form was not all that great, so I'm going to stick with the curl jockey routine.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Hey!  How've you been?


----------



## Alaric (May 14, 2004)

*greekblondechic* - been good here, thanks.  How's it going?  My shoulder is feeling 100% and hasn't bugged me for a while, hopefully it'll continue to keep up this way.  I've been doing windmill exercises with very light weight just to stimulate it some.

Side not, I started cutting this week, simply by dropping the cals off slowly (either by 50 a day, or 300 a week).  Anyways, I've started eating a bit less, however, I weighed myself today and i'm at 176lbs.


----------



## Alaric (May 17, 2004)

*Week 5 of 7*

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*
Bench Press - 185 x 5, 185 x 5, 200 x 3, 200 x 2, 200 x 2
Dumbbell Bench Press - *70 x 8, 60 x 8, 60 x 8!*
DB Side Raise - 20 x 8, 15 x 8, 10 x 8
Skullcrushers - 70 x 8, 60 x 7, 50 x 8

I don't know why I couldn't hit 200 3 times on the last set.  I just wasn't all there mentally.  Only got about 6.5 hours of sleep, gonna shoot for 8 tonight.  I barely passed the failure test, but I managed to get 200 up there at last.

Diet's been alright, still in a partial bulk, but slowly dropping the cals off.  I've lost about 1 lb since the last time I weighed myself (which was on Friday).


----------



## Alaric (May 17, 2004)

Side note, I believe that my form was pretty good overall, however, I was just not there mentally.  Also, the fact that I was tired from lack of sleep might of explained my bench today.  I expected to hit 200 with ease, since 195 felt really light on my last bench day.  Mentally, I was no where near where I was on my last bench workout.  Hopefully I'll get everything back together by Thursday, when I attempt to do higher weights at 200/215/225


----------



## Alaric (May 19, 2004)

*Back/Biceps*
Narrow Grip Pulldown - 160 x 8, 150 x 8, 140 x 8
BB Row - 135 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 5
BB Curl - 70 x 7, 60 x 6, 50 x 7

Sleep: ~8 hours

Shoulder is acting up again, don't know why I think my form was off on Monday's chest day, lets see how it holds up for tomorrow's heavy bench day.


----------



## Alaric (May 20, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*

Bench Press - *200 x 3, 200 x 3, 215 x 2, 215 x 2, 225 x 1*
Rotator Cuff Exercise - 15 x 15, 15 x 15, 15 x 15
Weighted Dips - 115 x 6, 90 x 6, 90 x 4

My shoulder has been acting up, and it brought me some strain and pain when benching today.  I honestly did not think I'd be able to push it, because my shoulder was strained just warming up with the bar (45 lbs).  Anyways, I went through, and managed to push it, 225 was surprisingly easier than expected, I had more trouble repping 215 x 2, but not that much.

Sleep: ~7.5 hours+1 hour nap.

My arms, and forearms are sore as hell, was really really sore after the bench, sorta like a numb feeling to it.  its weird, as if my veins are ripping through the skin or something.

LEgs/Back/Biceps tomorrow


----------



## Alaric (May 20, 2004)

Ahhhh what's this feeling I'm getting along my left arm, it feels as if my bone/muscle (something inside my arm)...is trying to grow, but my skin won't let it, or my frame!!!  Not exactly soreness, just a weird feeling first thing I've gotten it...Probably after benching heavy


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2004)

*Legs/Back (Sorta*

Half ass day, wasn't feeling 100% for some reason, had a lot of things on my mind.  Anyways, I did all the exercises that I wouldn't be able to do at home, tomorrow I'll finish off the exercises I didn't do today.

Squat - 200 x 6, 180 x 6
Leg Press - 240 x 8, 225 x 8
Leg Curl - 150 x 8, 130 x 8
Reverse Grip Pulldowns - 160 x 8, 140 x 8

Just wasn't feeling it, I cut everything down to 2 sets, not a great workout at all.


----------



## Alaric (May 25, 2004)

*Week 6 Of 7*

*Chest/Shouldes/Triceps*
Bench Press - 190 x 5, 190 x 5, 205 x 2, 205 x 2, 205 x 2
DB Press - 65 x 8, 60 x 8, 60 x 8
DB Side Raise - 15 x 8, 15 x 8, 15 x 8
Skullcrushers - 70 x 8, 60 x 8, 60 x 8

Wow I am pissed.  Came off the long weekend feeling great, my shoulder felt 110%.  Hell, even when I woke up at 4:30 in the morning to use the washroom my shoulder felt like a million bucks.  2 hours was all it took for me to completely F*** Up my shoulder again.  God it pisses me off, I warmed up with 135 tearing from the pain my shoulder was given me.  I heal during the weekend, then all it takes is 2 hours to screw my shoulder again.  I just wanna punch something right now, I know I could've hit 205 3 times if my shoulder wasn't being such a bitch to me.  I'm gonna tweak.


----------



## Alaric (May 26, 2004)

Seems like yesterday's shoulder pain was a one day thing....What are the chances of it happening on a Bench day.

A site note, I've been getting about 7.5 hours sleep these past couple days, before hand it was 10-11, so I haven't been short on rest.  I'm carb cycling my diet, I've lost about 1.6 pounds since last week, not bad, slowly cutting down.  Low carb day today, eating a bit but not many carbs.


----------



## Alaric (May 27, 2004)

*Back/Biceps*

Overall a good workout, altho I was feeling a bit tired, spending more time resting between sets helped solved this though.

Narrow Grip Pulldown - 170 x 7, 150 x 8, 140 x 8
BB Row - 145 x 5, 135 x 6, 135 x 6
BB Curl (ez bar) - 25ps x 7
BB Curl (straight) - 60 x 7, 50 x 8

Tomorrow will be yet another bench day.  Diet is low carbs day, overall been pretty good once summer kicks in I'll do an indepth dieting Journal as well.


----------



## Alaric (May 28, 2004)

*Max Day*

Sleep: 8+ hours 

Well, I was feeling really pumped and I really wanted to work out today cause I finally got enough sleep.  Anywho, the weight room was only open for 10 minutes, so I wouldn't be able to do a full workout.  I turned today into a max day.

Bench (warmup) - 45 x 5, 90 x 3, 135 x 4, 185 x 3, 215 x 1
Bench (max) - *230 x 1*!

I was really surprised considering I felt a strain in my shoulder throughout the warmup.  My form wasn't that great, my right lat was sagging off the bench near the end, and I wasn't at the most stablest form.  However, I'm surprised that I didn't really struggle with the weight, at the end I just overpowered it and shot it way up!


----------



## Alaric (May 31, 2004)

*Week 6 of 7 (Repeat)*

I didn't get to do the full week of my routine, so I'm going to be repeating it this week.

Sleep: 7.5~ hours

Weight: 172.7 (cutting from 177)
Hi-carb day (good to date)

*Chest/Shoulder/Triceps*
Bench Press - 190 x 5, 190 x 5, 225 x 1, 205 x 2, 205 x 3, 205 x 2
DB Press - 70 x 7, 60 x 6, 50 x 6
DB Side Raise - 20 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8
Lying Triceps Ext - 75 x 8, 75 x 6
DB Tri Ext - 20 x 8

Bench Press, I should not have done 225 as it took a lot of me.  However, I was still feeling pumped for 205, and thought I'd hit it 3 times.  Too pumped to say, because on my first rep, I brought it up and hit the rack bar, which sent it back down and I used a lot up a lot of energy to prevent it from pounding onto my chest, and still managed to squeeze out another rep.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 1, 2004)

*Back/Biceps*
Sleep: ~7.5+ hours
Low Carb day: Doing alright, however, I ain't lasagna earlier today, I'll only have 2 meals with carbs instead of 3 because of this.

Narrow Grip Pulldown - 170 x 3, 150 x 3, 100 x 5
BB Row - 135 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 6
BB Curl - 60 x 7, 60 x 6

Just didn't feel like working out today, exhaustion probably.  I could've easily repped out 170 8 times, I just didn't have the energy in me today to do that...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

There isn't too many carb in lasagna - well, my lasagna anyway.  

How's progress?


----------



## Alaric (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Jodi,

Then I'm guessing it must be cals that i has a lot of, progress has been great to date, thanks for asking!  I've been cutting for the past couple weeks (losing about 1-2lbs a week), and I've still been gaining some serious strength! 
6 weeks ago I was benching 205 as my max.  Today, I'm able to push 230, not as my max, but as my finishing weight for my last set.  Heck, next week I'm going to attempt 235 for my last set.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Excellent job.   Sounds like you're making some serious gains 

I gained alot of strength too when I first started carb cycling, which is one of the reasons I enjoy it so much.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Jodi,

I'm hoping i don't lose too much strenght, but this weekend my diet has been absolutely crap.  Went on a grad camping trip with the school, I did not cycle my carbs.  I simply ate whatever I could find, most of it was junk.  Tomorrow I shall start back up with a high carb day.  Tuesday - low carb, wednesday - no carb, etc.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 7, 2004)

*Week 7 of 7*

Sleep: ~7 hours+
Diet: Low Carb Day

*Chest*
Bench - 190 x 5, 210 x 3, 210 x 3, 220 x 2, 220 x 2
DB Press - 70 x 7.5 (so close but no dice), 60 x 7

Wanted to do shoulders and triceps, but no luck there, maybe i'll do it tomorrow.  After a weekend of nonstop partying for graduation, my diet had been crap.  However, I have never felt stronger in my life.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 8, 2004)

*Shoulders/Triceps/Biceps/Back*
DB Side Raise - 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8
Skullcrushers - 70 x 8, 70 x 8, 70 x 8
Narrow Grip Pulldown - 130 x 8, 130 x 8, 130 x 8 (PERFECTed FORM)
BB Row - 135 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 6
BB Curl - 70 x 8, 60 x 4
Negatives Preacher - 2 times at 20 kg.

Sleep: ~7+ hours AND 1.5 hour nap
Diet: No Carb Day


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodi,
> 
> I'm hoping i don't lose too much strenght, but this weekend my diet has been absolutely crap. Went on a grad camping trip with the school, I did not cycle my carbs. I simply ate whatever I could find, most of it was junk. Tomorrow I shall start back up with a high carb day. Tuesday - low carb, wednesday - no carb, etc.


Don't worry.  Cheats happen.  When I'm not comp dieting I schedule weekly cheat meals to avoid going on binges and to have something to look forward to every week


----------



## Alaric (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodi - I'm currently cutting, but after this weekend I've gained approximately 2 lbs, instead of losing the weight.  Weekly cheats are good, and I usually have 1-2 cheat meals a week.  However, this weekend (Friday to Sunday) my diet was horrendous.  I probably only ate 3-4 meals, and none of them were nutrious at all.  However, I am back on track, and I have just successfully completed a "No Carb Day."


----------



## Alaric (Jun 18, 2004)

Still Alive, I finished up the bench program up in pain, lol.

I'm basically taking 1-2 weeks off right now, let me shoulder recover from the 8 weeks of hell I put it through.  I wanna start working out again Monday, but I don't have a gym membership at the moment.  However, me and a few friends plan on starting a garage gym up soon this summer, we just don't know when.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh yea! I just got a gym membership 

Gym membership is in effect July 1, in just under 2 more days I can start training again. 

*Game Plan:*
- Finish off my cut, I got about 1-3 more lbs I'd like to shed.  Wow, i've never been this cut in my life, however, I will start bulking again soon!
- Thursday & Friday (July 1 and 2), I will be doing some light training, just to get my body back into the groove.  Full body workouts, very light workouts.
- Starting next monday (July 5), I will be incoporating my regular workouts, and once again, concentrate on raising up my bench for the next 4 weeks.

*Goals:*
- I've expected my bench to drop around 225 (if it has stayed, even better!), I'm a bit scared to max out, since I'm still letting my shoulder recover.  However, I am hoping to be around the 260s by mid September.
- Start the bulk once again mid July, bulk back up to 170~ for mid September

Let the training commence on Thursday


----------



## Alaric (Jul 1, 2004)

*Full body workout 1 of 2*

First day at my new gym...not what i expected, but ok I'll make the most out of it for the next 2 months before I get into a real gym 

Encountered a bench problem with the ergonomic bench.  I expected a strenght loss, but not this much.  I had trouble getting 185 up, when I was able to push 235 with ease 3 weeks ago.  I'm hoping this is because of the ergonomic bench usage and not my strength.

Incline bench - 135 x 4
Flat Bench - 95 x 5, 135 x 9, 185 x 1, 185 x 1, 135 x 8
DB Press - 50 x 8, 35 x 5
Lat Pulldowns - 135 x 8, 135 x 8
Leg Press (Sled) - 2pps x 8
Squat - bar x 6
Preacher DB Curl - 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

...As you can see, not an intensive workout at all.   Most of the equipment there looked "techno" and had an ergonomic design to it.  Something I am not use to, and something I do not like 
Was just getting back into the groove, making sure I still got my form all down.  Tomorrow, I'll raise the weights up a bit, with the exception to bench.  I can't seem to press 185 more than once...ODDD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 4, 2004)

Man, I must have the worst luck ever.  I didn't end up going to the gym on Friday, cause I felt pretty sore from the previous "full body workout."

 Anyways, tomorrow was going to be a day into my first real workout, and once again my shoulder has started acting up.  From benching?  Probably not, I tucked my elbows in on Thursday and made sure I had my form in right.   I tucked my elbows in by bringing the bar down just below nipple line.

 I'm hoping my shoulder will feel better by tomorrow, or else I'll skip the flat bench, and do some Dumbell Presses instead.  Not too sure what I'm going to do about shoulder work, probably just work on the rotators if I still feel bad.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 5, 2004)

*Power week*

*Summer/Fall Gameplan*
 I have started gopro's workouts once more, however, I am still leaving out shock week.  I don't have access to many machines (not enough for shock).  So I will keep to P/RR/RR P/P/RR routine...doing 2 or 3 cycles.  My membership will expire, and I will get one at my university.  I have loads of equipment available to me there, so after a 1-2 week break I will be starting up P/RR/S when I get into university.

*Chest/Shoulders*

 Dumbell Press - 60 x 6, 65 x 6, 65 x 6....[GO UP TO 70s once more]
 Incline Bench - 155 x 6, 145 x 6, 155 x 3 (WORK ON FORM, lower weight)
 Dips - Bw x 6, bw x 6, bw x 6

 Military Press (Smith) - 25ps x 6, 25ps x 6
 Upright Row - 65 x 6, 75 x 6, 75 x 6....[85/90....raise]
 Cheat Lateral - 12 x 6, 12 x 6.....[15s]

 This was my first time doing incline presses on freeweights (I used a smith machine beforehand).  My form was piss poor, I need to work on it definitley.  My butt kept coming off the bench.  I still have my DB Pressing strength at least.  My shoulder was hurting my earlier today, but after the workout I don't feel as much pain.

*Diet*
 Low Carb Day
 Meal 1: Eggs
 Meal 2: Whey Protein Shake
 Meal 3: Extra Lean Meat
 Meal 4: Protein Shake
 Meal 5: Extra Lean Meat
 Meal 6: Unknown...haven't eaten it yet, maybe a shake, chicken, or eggs.  Undecided

*Supplements*
 - Postworkout Shake w/ cell tech (I know it has carbs....not the greatest for cutting, but I'm moving up to maintenance level)
 - Just ordered a whole bunch of whey, glutamine, creatine monhydrate, zma....I forgot fishoil, crap! I'll get that with next month's batch of protein.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 6, 2004)

*Legs*

 Squat (ATF Style) - 145 x 6, 145 x 6, 145 x 6
 45 degree leg press - 3pps, 3pps, 3pps (45s)
 Single Leg Extension - 80 x 6, 70 x 6
 Seated Leg Curl - 90 x 6, 80 x 6, 80 x 6
 Stiff Legged Deadlift - 225 x 6, 225 x 5

 Well this is the first time I've ever done squats using freeweights.  I've done them before using only the smith machine because that is all my highschool's gym had to offer.  This was also my first time doing a 45degree leg press, 3 plates per side didn't seem to hard, I'll attempt more in the near future.

 The gym I'm at is wayyy to hightech for my liking.  I had to use machines to set how much "load" I wanted for the leg extensions and leg curls.  Boy was that confusing.  Plus the adjustable seat was all computerized, wow that was torture to figure out lol.  I honestly can't wait till September, when I hit up a real gym with old fashion weights and not as many computerized machines.  Geez....

*Diet* - High Carb Day
 Meal 1:  Eggs, Oatmeal, Apple
 Meal 2: Mcdonalds Big Mac (AYE this is my cheat meal)
 Meal 3: Rice, chicken breast, brocolli
 Meal 4: Postworkout Shake, along with 2 slices of bread, a couple strawberries
 Meal 5: Rice, Chicken breast, brocolli, celery, strawberries
 Meal 6: I shall figure this out later, will most likely be just another shake.

 MY LEGS ARE ALREADY SORE, I can barely walk lol.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 7, 2004)

*Off Day*

*Diet* - Med/Low Carb day

 Might be making my own day here because I know that I'll be eating SOME carbs tomorrow.  Tomorrow will be my low carb day.

 Meal 1: Eggs w/ beef
 Meal 2: Protein Shake
 Meal 3: Rice, chicken breast, celery, carrots
 Meal 4: Rice, chicken breast, broccoli, celery, carrots
 Meal 5: Protein Shake
 Meal 6: Unknown....most likely gonna be just another shake, or maybe some chicken.  I regret not eating carbs in the morning.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 8, 2004)

*Back*

Deadlift - 205 x 6, 205 x 5, 185 x 6
Bent Row - 135 x 6, 135 x 5, 135 x 4
Chinups - Bw x 6, BW x 6, BW x 6
CG Seated Row - 130 x 6, 130 x 6
Weighted Crunches - 60 x 6, 60 x 6

Did a little bit of ab work today, just caues I haven't done it in a month.  Intensity was alright, it kinda of died off near the end.  Was going light on deadlifts today, been awhile since I've deadlifted and I just wanted to make sure I sitll had the form down.
My chinup strength have gone done drastically, I was still able to do 6 easy, but they felt so much easier when I was 15lbs heavier for some reason.

*Diet*- Low Carb
Meal 1: Eggs/Beef/Muffin
Meal 2: Rice/Chicken Breast
Meal 3: Rice/Chicken Breast/Celery/Carrots
Meal 4: Protein Shake w/ cell tech
Meal 5: Protein Shake
Meal 6: Unknown...will most likely be lean beef.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 9, 2004)

*Arms*

BB Curl - 65 x 6, 65 x 5 (DO UP THE FORM)
Preacher Curl - 40 x 4, 35 x 5
Hammer Curl - 25 x 6.... INCRASE NW to 30

CG Bench - 3 x 155, 4 x 145, 3 x 145
Skullcrush - 70 x 6, 70 x 6 .............. INCREASE NW To 80
Single Arm DB Ext - 20 x 5 RH....20 x 6 LH

DB Wrist Curls - 15 x 8
BB Wrist Curls - 45 x 8
Hammer Curls - 20 x 8, 25 x 7

These benches are absoulte crack.  I can't find my groove on them, they make my form so unstable.  I can't get my back flat on the bench, because of all the "natural curves" it has on them.  

*Diet* - NO Carb day
1: Eggs
2: Beef
3: Beef w/ vegetables
4: Shake
5: Chicken Breast w/ vegetables
6: Beef w/ vegetables


----------



## Alaric (Jul 13, 2004)

*Rep Week*

whoa...my journal has been slacking, but not my diet or training.  I'll start posting my diet later on today, when I actually start eating my meals.

This is yesterday's workout, I'll post today's workout later on when I'm done


*Chest/Shoulders*
Incline DB Press 55 x 8, 60 x 7, 60 x 7
Bench Press (new form) - 175 x 4, 155 x 6, 155 x 5 **
Flyes - 25 x 12, 25 x 11

Standing Single Arm DB Ext - 25 x 8, 30 x 7
Bent Lateral - 12 x 10, 12 x 10
Cable Side Lateral - 3.75kg x 10, 3.75kg x 10

** I got over confident here, and tried repping weight that I used to be able to do before my cut.  Lowering this for next week.
Not bad of a workout.  Pretty good intensity.   I'd like to see what i can do later on today on leg day.  hoping to fit some abs in.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 15, 2004)

Meh so my journal has still been slacking, but my diet or trianing hasn't.

Yesterday was a low carb day, I basically had 2 meals with SOME carbs in 'em.  I used long grain white rice as my carb source (I'll get back to eating brown rice when I bulk)

Diet wise, I'm not sure what I wanna do right now.  I'm low on whey, so I think I'm just gonna maintain till I order in a new batch.

Supplement wise i'm doing great.  I've got creatine, glutamine, zma, multi-vits, vit e, vit c, and some whey.  All I need is some fish oil caps, and too stock up on whey.

I'll post Tuesday's workout, as I'm about to head out to the gym right now.

*Legs*
Leg Ext - 85 x 8, 90 x 8
Hack Squat - 135 x 10, 135 x 10, 135 x 10
One Legged Leg Press - 100 x 12, 100 x 12, 100 x 12
Seated Leg Curl - 75 x 8, 85 x 7
SLDL - 185 x 8, 185 x 6 (was trying to get 2 more reps out, but my grip failed me)
Single Leg Curl - 40 x 12

Legs suck, I hate this gym...The machines are all computerized and its hard to figure it all out.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 15, 2004)

Sleep: 9+ hours 
Diet: No Carb Day
Status: Cutting/Maintaining

*Back*

CG Chinup - BW x 8, BW x 8 (easy enough, will try using an even closer grip)
WG Cable Row (Seated) - 130 x 10, 150 x 10
BB Pullover - 65 x 12, 65 x 12
BB Shrugs - 225 x 8, 185 x 12
Various ab work....
Various oblique exercises...

Great intensity throughout my workouts, i was really waiting for this one.  

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Eggs
Meal 2 - Protein Shake
Meal 3 - Chicken w/ salad
Meal 4 - Chicken and tofu w/ celery
Meal 5 - Shake
Meal 6 - Unknown....most likely will be lean beef.

I might have to post some before and afters (both were taken with webcam, so quality isn't that great....but yo ucan still probably see a difference).  I've upped my weight 5lbs since last year, but I've also lost a lot of fat, and gained a lot of lbm.  Mid summer I'll be doing a full out bulk to 185-190ish (I hit 177 last time on my bulk).


----------



## Alaric (Jul 17, 2004)

Sleep: 7.5~8 hours
Diet: Low Carb Day

*Arms*

Alternating DB Curl - 30 x 7, 30 x 6
*(1)Cable Curl - 35 x 10, 35 x 10
Concentration Curl - 20 x 10 LH, 20 x 12 RH
*(2)Dips - BW x 8, BW x 8, BW x 8 
Pushdown - 25 x 10, 25 x 10
*(3)Kickback - 10 x 12
Wrist Curls - 12 x 10*(4), 12 x 15
Reverse Wrist Curls - 12 x 15, 12 x 20

*(1) = 40
*(2) = Dips, I need to buy a dipping belt.....
*(3) = 12 lbs
*(4) = 15 lbs
.....These will be the new weights that I'll be using for my next workout

*Diet*
Meal 1: Subway Steak and Cheese (6 inch)
Meal 2: Protein Shake
Meal 3: Subway Steak and Cheese (6 inch)
Meal 4: Steak with rice and vegetables
Meal 5: Protein Shake
Meal 6: Eggs

* SIde note, yesterday was a high carb day.  My diet was piss poor I'll admit, and I only had 2 or 3 meals i can't remember which.  was out with my firend, ate chips and cake. That's it no more cheating till next week.  Body sitll looking good tho


----------



## Alaric (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmm

Guess I've been slacking in keeping up to date with journals.  Workouts and meals have been great though!

This is yesterday's workout, I'm about to go to the gym for today's (LEGS)

*SS DS Week*

*Chest/Shoulders*
Cable Crossover/Incline Smith Press (SS) - 40x8/155x6, 50x8/135x6
Incline Flyes/Dips (SS) - 20/BW
Seated Press (Dropsets) - 130x7/110x6/80x6
Seated Side Lateral/Shoulder Press (SS) - 15x10/25x8
Reverse Pec Deck/WG UPright Row (SS) - 45x 10/65 x 8
Cable Front Riase (DS)- 5/3.75/2.5kg x 6-8reps

yesterday was a low-carb day.
-eggs
-proteinshake
-proteinshake
- beef w/ rice and veggies
- beef w/ rice and veggies
- vegies and beef

Yesterday I got 9+ hours of sleep


----------



## Alaric (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok I'll admit, I had a crazy weekend and I have been slacking.  I have been recovering slowly as of late.   I haven't posted my last 2 workouts, but I will post starting tomorrow, including following my diet on a stricter basis.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 27, 2004)

*Power Week*

Diet: No carb day
Sleep: 8~8.5 hours

*Chest/Deltoids*
DB Press - *70 x 6, 70 x 6, 70 x 6!*
Incline Bench Press - 155 x 5, 135 x 6, 135 x 5
Dips - BW x 6, BW x 6

Military Press (SMITH MACHINE) - 25ps x 6, 35ps x 6, 35ps x 5
Upright Row - 95x 4, 85 x 6
Cheat Lateral - 15 x 6, 25 x 4 (Lower this to 20)

I have kept my word.  Great workout in the gym with details down below.   Amazing diet and supplementation today too, the way it should be.  Only thing I have to complain about is the lack of sleep, I could've used 9.5-10 hours easily.

Well, pretty good workout.  I was pissed off, so I got to unleash my anger in the gym.  My db press has gone up, I don't think I could even press then when I was maxing 235.  Maybe it was just my anger  eitherway, we'll find out in 3 weeks when I attempt the 75s for db presses.
Incline Bench, I need to work on my form, usually my last rep I get my ass off the bench so I need to work on that.  I try to drive myself into the bench using my feet ,but meh I guess  Icould use some work.

*Diet*
-Eggs w/ beef
-Roasted Chicken Breast
-Protein SHake
-Chicken Breast
-Portein Shake
-Lean Meat


----------



## Alaric (Jul 28, 2004)

Sleep: 7.5 hours + 2 hour nap
Diet: High Carb Day

*Legs*
Smith Squats - 155 x 6, 175 x 6, 175 x 6
45degree Leg Press - 160ps x 3, 135ps x 6, 135ps x 6
Single Leg Ext - 80 x 6, 80 x 6
Leg Curl - 90 x 3, 80 x 6
SLDL - 185 x 6, 205 x 5 (grip gave out)

*Diet*
- Macaroni and ham w/ chicken breasts, salad, apple
- Egg w/ lean beef, salad, apple
- Protein Shake w/ apple,grapes,carrots
- ???
- Protein Shake


----------



## Alaric (Aug 3, 2004)

Journal On Pause until Monday of next week.  I'm in the process of planning something huge...hopefully 

This week will be dedicated to max attempts, and recovery...


----------



## Alaric (Aug 4, 2004)

Bulking diet has been completed.  I am now officially bulking from cutting.

A little bit of experimentation will begin next week with P/RR/S along with this new bulking diet.  What's new is:

Carbs are wrapped around my workout
fats are highest bat breakfast and preworkout meal
New P/C/F Ratio....One for monday-friday, the other for weekends
2800 cal bulk weekday/2600 cal bulk weekend
17 cals/lb .... will track for a week, then decide on raising/maintaining it


----------



## Alaric (Aug 9, 2004)

*Rep Range week*

*Chest/Deltoids*
Incline DB Press - 60 x 8, 60 x 8, 60 x 6
Bench Press - 170 x 8, 165 x 4 .... got tired here, crappy form.
Flyes - 25 x 12, 25 x 12
Single Arm DB Press - 30 x 7, 30 x 7
Bent Lateral - 12 x 10, 12 x 10
Cable side Lateral - 3.75kg x 11, 3.75kg x 10

Sleep: 8.5 hours ( I need more)
Diet: Great  i won't get into details here just yet, I may post a link of what my diet looks like.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 10, 2004)

Ah crap, I did legs today I'll post the complete workout tomorrow.

Sleep: 9-9.5 hours 

Tomorrow is a rest day, i'll take the time to post out today's workout!


----------



## Alaric (Aug 12, 2004)

*Legs*
Leg Ext - 90 x  10, 90 x 10
Hack Squat - 135 x 11, 135 x 11, 135 x 10
One Legged Leg Press - 110 x 13, 110 x 14, 110 x 12
Seated Leg Curl - 90 x 8, 90 x 6
SLDL - 185 x 10

Didn't really get to finish the workout on Tuesday.  I was drained out after that, probably due to not enough sleep.  Anywho, I got fully rested up yesterday on Wednesday, but my diet changed up just a bit.  Less protein, 1 meal short of carbs, but just enough fats.

Back day either today or tomorrow, we will see.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 13, 2004)

Weighed in at 170 yesterday.

*Back*
CG Pulldown - 180 x 6, 170 x 6
WG Cable Row (Seated) - 160 x 8, 140 x 8
DB Row - 50 x 10, 50 x 10
Pullover - 65 x 12, 65 x 9 (failed a bit too early here)

Pretty good workout, I've decided to drop CG Chinups until I get weighted belt.  I don't know why I failed early on the Pullovers, probably just because i exhausted myself earlier attemtping new weights and such.  Was a good workout day overall!!

I'll be doing arms, later on today.

Diet yesterday started off good, but turned into garbage when I went to a party.  No cheat meal for me this weekend.  I'll post my arm workout either later on tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 13, 2004)

*Diet:* Good, bulking with 2800 cals
Sleep: 9.5 hours
*Arms*
Alternating DB Curl - 30 x 8, 30 x 8
Cable Curl - 40 x 9, 35 x 8
Concnentration Curl - 20 x 10RH, 20 x 11 LH
Dips - bw, BW , BW
Pushdown - 25 x 10, 20 x 10
Kickback - 12 x 12
Wrist Curls - 15 x 10, 15 x 15
Reverse Wrist Curls - 15 x 12, 12 x 20

Great workout, and great intensity throughout.  I really did a great one here!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2004)

Good progress man   Keep that intensity up.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey thanks for looking in Duncans Donuts.  Actually right now, I've lost a lot of my strength while cutting.  My bench went from about 240 to 185ish, so I'm slowly progressing that back up, but strength is no longer my main focus, size is now.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 16, 2004)

*Shock Week*

*Diet*: Cutting for a week
Sleep: 10 hours 

*Chest/Deltoids*
Cable Crossover/incline smith (SS) - 50 x 10/125 x 8
Incline Flyes/Dips - 25x10/BWx10
Seated Machine Press (DS) - 130 x 8, 90 x 4
Seated Side Lateral - 15 x 10/25x8
Reverse Pec Deck - 55 x 10/65 x 10
Cable Front Raise (DS) - 10 x 8, 5 x 8, 5 x 6

Alright workout, had pretty good intensity, but room for improvement!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Sleep: 10 hours



Man do I envy you.    I vainly try to get 8 a night but I always struggle with it.  How much are you weighing now bro?


----------



## Alaric (Aug 16, 2004)

lol, its been awhile since I've gotten this much sleep.  During the last few months of school, I was running on 6-7 hours of sleep, rarely more than 7.  Of course I have naps   Its great being out of school, and unemployed...except for having no money 

I weighed myself in at about 170.5 today.  But I'm experimenting with IM's article
http://www.ironmagazine.com/article104.html.  Basically, cut for a week, bulk for another, then cut.  Try that for a few and see how it works out.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 17, 2004)

Sleep: 9 hours

*Legs*
Squat - 135 x 8, 135 x 8
Leg Press (DS) - 120 x 10, 100 x 8
DB Lunge - 40 x 8, 30 x 8
Seated Leg Curl (DS) - 60 x 8, 50 x 8

Intensity just wasn't there today.  Don't know why I was feeling tired.  Did my own little workout, just felt like doing something light.  Rest day tomorrow, then back on thursday.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 20, 2004)

Whoa havne't posted here in a bit, but I finished off shock week today.  First i'll post yesterdya's workout

*Back*
Pullover/WG pulldown - 60 x 8/130 x 9
Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse Grip Bent Row - 95 x 10/115 x 8
CG Seated Row - 130 x 8, 100 x 8, 80 x 8

Today's workout:
*Arms*
EZ Curl/CG Pulldown - 65 x 6/100x10
DB Preacher Curl/DB Reverse Curl - 25 x 8/15 x 7
Single Cable Curl (DS) - 10kg/7.5kg ... 7.5kg/6.25kg
Pushdown/CG Bench - 20 x 10, 135 x 8
Bench Dips - 70 x 8, 45 x 10
Reverse Wrist/Wrist Curls - 15x12/10x10....20x10/10x10

Both days, I've gotten about 9 hours of sleep.  I'm cutting, so I'm feeling really weak right now.  I start bulking back on sunday or monday, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 23, 2004)

*Power Week*

*Chest/Deltoids*
DB Press - *75 x 6, 75 x 6, 75 x 5*
Incline Press - 155 x 5, 145 x 4, 135 x 4
Dips - BW x 6, BW x 6

Smith Military Press - 35ps x 4, 25ps x 5
Upright Row - 95 x 4, 90 x 5
Cheat Lateral - 20 x 6, 20 x 6

I think I should start doing military presses on free weights instead of smith now, preferably with dumbbells.  I just finished cutting, and my DB Press is stronger thane ver, even stronger than when I benched 235.  Next power week, I'll attempt the 80s.

I weighed in at 168 today, that's after a cut, not too shabby.  Back to bulking we go


----------



## Alaric (Aug 24, 2004)

*Legs*
Squats - 185 x 6, 185 x 6, 135 x 6
Leg Press - 260 x 6, 260 x 6, 260 x 6
Single Leg Ext - 90 x 5, 80 x 5
Seated Leg Curl - 80 x 6, 80 x 6, 80 x 5
Stiff Legged Deadlift - 205 x 5, 185 x 5, 135 x 6

Pretty good workout, not exactly going to failure, but just working it hard


----------



## Alaric (Aug 24, 2004)

Just an update on what my plan is exactly....I'll update this to keep myself and everyone notified of my game plan:

*Training Related Plan*
- P/RR/S
- Reserve total failure to 1-2 sets per bodypart
- Incorporate benching twice per week.  4 sets of benching (5 sets max) @ 2-3 REPS. Doing slow controlled negatives and as explosive positives as possible. Doing this for 4 weeks to see where my bench goes *(COMING SOON)*

*Diet Related Plan*
- Gopro's offseason diet cycle (will go indepth on this later
- 20 cals/lb for my bulk....gonna track progress for a week, and then do my adjustments
- Currently experimenting.  Cut for a week/bulk for a week/ cut for a week/ bulk for a week...for 4 weeks


----------



## Alaric (Aug 26, 2004)

Smith Deadlift (40cm blockers) - 205 x 6, 195 x 6
Bent Row - 140 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 5
Closegrip Pulldown - 180 x 4, 180 x 4
CG Seated Row - 140 x 6, 140 x 6


----------



## Alaric (Aug 28, 2004)

I did arms on friday.  I don't have the workout journal on me, so I will post this tomorrow or Monday at lastest.  Next week my summer gym membership expires (on tuesday).  Frosh week starts on sunday, so I'll take a week off, then get a new membership at my university.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 29, 2004)

*Arms*
BB Curl - 65 x 4, 65 x 5
Preacher Curl - 40 x 6, 40 x 6
Hammer Curl - 30 x 6, 30 x 6
CG Bench Press - 155 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 6
Skull Crush - 70 x 6
Pulldown - 35 x 6, 30 x 6
Single Arm DB Ext - 20 x 6
Wrist Curls - 25 x 8, 25 x 8
Hammer Curls - 30 x 8, 30 x 7

I've been getting about 8-9 hours a sleep a day.  Trying to get my sleeping habits back to "normal".

Diet has been pretty good overall, with the exception of yesterday.  Back on track for today though.

I weighed in at about 170ish on Friday.  I'll have to check at the end of next week to see what its at.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 30, 2004)

*Shock Week*
*Chest/Shoulders*

Cable Crossover/Incline Bench Press - 50 x 8/ 125 x 8
Incline Flyes/Bench - 30x10/135 x 8
Machine Bench (DS) - 130 x 7, 80 x 8
Seated Side Lateral/Shoulder Press - 15 x 8, 25 x 8
CG Upright Row (DS) - 75 x 8, 65 x 8
Cable Front Raise (DS) - 10 x 8, 5 x 8

was feeling really tired today.  Didn't go to failure on anything, just a shock week workout, exhausting myself basically.

I weighed in at 171lbs today.  I started cutting this morning, and will cut for a week.  Next week its back to bulking


----------



## Alaric (Aug 31, 2004)

*Legs*

Leg Ext/Smith Squat - 90 x 8, 155 x 8
Leg Ext/45 degree Leg Press - 90 x 8/2pps x 8
Lunge - 40 x 8, 30 x 8

Just did a light workout today.  Did some HIIT after.  I'm officially cutting now.  Weighed in at 170.2 lbs today.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 31, 2004)

A side note.....my gym membership officially expires today.  University starts on the 9th, I'll try to get a membership for the following week.  I'll see what I can do at home, then take a week off.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 31, 2004)

I know I've never posted here, but I follow the journal. Good luck with university and get back on here asap.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 31, 2004)

Whoa thanks Saturday Fever, that just brings even more inspiriation to start working out even more.  I feel honored


----------



## Alaric (Sep 2, 2004)

oh man, I just figured out that I can no longer update my gameplan.  So i'm going to do a massive post now, and combine it.


----------



## Alaric (Sep 2, 2004)

*Alaric's Gameplan*

*Training Related Plan*
- P/RR/S
- Reserve total failure to 1-2 sets per bodypart
- Incorporate benching twice per week. 4 sets of benching (5 sets max) @ 2-3 REPS. Doing slow controlled negatives and as explosive positives as possible. Doing this for 4 weeks to see where my bench goes (COMING SOON)

*Diet Related Plan*
- Gopro's offseason diet cycle (will go indepth on this later
- 20 cals/lb for my bulk....gonna track progress for a week, and then do my adjustments
- Currently experimenting. Cut for a week/bulk for a week/ cut for a week/ bulk for a week...for 4 weeks

Phase I - 2800/2600 calories
Phase II - 3100/2900 calories
Phase III - 3400/3200

*Current Phase:* I
(phase II shown below)

Monday To Friday
Calories: 3100
Ratio: 48 / 24 / 28 ??? P/C/F
Breakdown: 372g / 186g / 97g ??? P/C/F

Meal 1 ??? High in fats
Meal 2 ??? High with slow burning carbs (25%)
Pre-workout ??? 30 minutes before???high in fats and protein
Post-workout ??? Right after workout, no fats.  Next meal within 1 hour (30 mins best) 
Meal 3 ??? High with Faster burning carbs (75%) and protein, min fats
Meal 4 ??? Constant Protein
Meal 5 ??? Constant Protein (optional meal)

Saturday & Sunday
Calories: 2900
Ratio: 36 / 46 / 18 ??? P/C/F
Breakdown: 261g / 334g / 58 to 81g ??? P/C/F

*Supplements*
ON DAYS
-	Half Scoop Cell Tech Post workout
-	Glutamine (before WO, after WO, before bed)
-	Multi Vit. With first meal
-	Vit. C 2000 mg (1000 being post workout)
-	Vit. E (400 UI) with first meal, 400 UI Post workout
-	ZMA (3 caps before sleep)
-	Fish oil

OFF DAYS
-	5g creatine before bed
-	Glutamine (before breakfast, before bed)
-	Multi Vit With first meal
-	Vit C (1500 mg)
-	Vit E (400 UI) with first meal
-	ZMA (2 caps before sleep)
-	Fish oil


----------



## Alaric (Sep 10, 2004)

I got me a gym membership today   I can start working out anytime I want, but I will start on Monday.  Its frosh week, so my diet has been absolute crap this week (surprise, surprise!).  Hoping to set everything back to normal for Monday.


----------



## Alaric (Sep 13, 2004)

CHest today...

not really worth posting, basically hit the bench, and a couple dbs.
bench - 175 x 4, 175 x 4
db press - 70 x 6, 70 x 4
dips - bw x 6, bw x 6

Gym was packed, no time to do shoulders, had to rush to my next class.  GOtta figure out how i'm going to fit this all into my busy schudule.  From now on since im' in a rush, i'll post it quick like so....no more formatting

Weighed in at @ *166.8*   dropped weight thanks to frosh week, gee what a surprise, considering i was only eating 2-3 meals a day.


----------



## Alaric (Sep 14, 2004)

Well its supposed to be power week, but I've just decided to use Power week rep ranges and do some moderate training instead.  Just cause my body has been through a crappy dietary week, I don't ant to push it too far right away.

Leg Press - 120 kg x 6, 120 kg x 6
Squats - 155 x 6, 135 x 6
Single Leg Ext - 80 x 5, 80 x 5
Leg Curl - 110 x 6, 110 x 6
SLDL - 185 x 6, 195 x 6


----------



## Alaric (Sep 16, 2004)

Back

Rack deadlift (FINALLY) - 185 x 6, 205 x 6.... felt lighter
Bent Row - 145 x 6
Chinups - BW x 8, BW x 6, BW x 6
CG Seated Row - 130 x 6, 130 x 6??


----------



## Alaric (Sep 17, 2004)

ARMS:

Sleep: 7.5 hours , i've been getting at least 8 all previous nights

- Barbell curl...65 x 6, 60 x 6
- Preacher curl...25 x 6, 20 x 6
- Hammer curl...25 x 6, 25 x 6
- CG bench press...155 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 6
- Skull crush...65 x 6
- Single arm dumbell extension...20 x 6, 20 x 6
- Wrist Curls - 25 x 8, 25 x 8
- Hammer Curls - 22 x 10, 22 x 10

Again, just taking it easy today.  At least this gym at the uni has preset barbells, but they only go up to 65, so I'd have to use the olympic bar for anything higher.....Hopefully a REAL powerweek will start next week, or else I"ll just move onto a rep range....


----------



## Alaric (Sep 21, 2004)

k i did a chest/shoulders yesterday and legs today...

here's what i did for chest
*Chest/Shoulders*
 Dumbell Press - 70 x 6, 70 x 6, 70 x 6....
Incline Bench - 135 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 4 
Dips - Bw x 6, bw x 6, bw x 6

Military Press (Smith) - 25ps x 6, 25ps x 6
Cheat Lateral - 22 x 6, 15 x 6.....


----------



## Alaric (Sep 21, 2004)

*Legs*
45 sled Leg Press - 1pps x 6, 1pps x 6, 1 pps (just getting used to machines)
Squats - 185 x 6, 185 x 6, 185 x 6
Single Leg Ext - 90 x 6, 90 x 6
Seated Leg Curl - 80 x 6, 80 x 6
SLDL - 205 x 6, 165 x 6

Various AB Work, and calf work too.

Good workout today, not training at my highest intensity just yet, but doing a second bench day on thurs.


----------



## Alaric (Sep 23, 2004)

Back/Chest Day #2

Bench Press - 185 x 3, 185 x 3, 185 x 3, 185 x 2 (SLOW CONTROLLED NEGATIVES, EXP Positives)

Rack DL (40 cm) - 225 x 6, 225 x 6, 225 x 5
Bent Row (machine version) - 45 lb x 6, 45 x 6, 45 x 6
Chinups - Bw x 6, Bw x 6
CG Seated Row - No chance to do these 

Thursday is my busiest day, therefore I have to split my workouts up, because of my classes inbetween.  Friday is a breeze though.  Feels good to be doing 185s again, surprisingly the weight didn't feel too heavy, i'll up it for next week to 190.


----------



## Alaric (Sep 24, 2004)

BB Curl - 65 x 6, 65 x 6
Preacher Curl - 22 x 6, 22 x 6
Hammer Curl - 30 x 6, 30 x 5
CG Bench Press - 165 x 4 (HIT THE RACK COMING UP, threw me off), 135 x 6, 135 x 6
Skull Crushers - 65 x 6, 65 x 6
Single Arm DB Extensions - 20 x 6, 20 x 6
Wrist Curls - 22 x 10, 22 x 8
Hammer Curl - 30 x 8, 30 x 6

Various AB WORK.

Pretty good workout


----------



## Alaric (Sep 24, 2004)

Side note, I weighed in at about 167-168 lbs


----------



## Alaric (Sep 27, 2004)

Somehow I ended up repeating powerweek all over again.  Oh well..

*Power WEEK*

*Chest/Shoulders*
Benchl Press - 175 x 5, 175 x 4, 135 x 6
Incline Bench - 135 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 4
Dips - Bw x 6, bw x 6, bw x 6

Hammer Machine (iso-lateral Press) - 45ps x 6, 45ps x 6
Upright Row - 95 x 4, 95 x 4
Cheat Lateral - 22 x 6, 15 x 6.


----------



## Alaric (Sep 28, 2004)

*Legs*
Squats - 185 x 6, 185 x 6, 135 x 6
45 sled Leg Press - 2pps x 6, 2pps x 6, (just getting used to machines, nxt time i go all out)
Single Leg Ext - 90 x 6, 90 x 6
Lying Leg Curl - 110 x 6, 110 x 6
SLDL - 185 x 6, 135 x 6

Was feeling really tired today, guess school got me out.  Workout was average, nothing spectacular.  Weighed in at 167.5lbs


----------



## Alaric (Sep 29, 2004)

Mini Bench Day

Bench Press - 190 x 2, 190 x 2, *190 x 3*, 190 x 2...
Alll these were strict on form.....good negatives going on!

And no shoulder pain @ all, Knock on wood


----------



## Alaric (Sep 30, 2004)

Back

Rack DL (40 cm) - 225 x 6, 235 x 6, 225 x 5
Bent Row - 135 x 6, 135 x 6
Chinups - Bw x 6, Bw x 6
CG Seated Row - 140 x 5, 140 x 4


----------



## Alaric (Oct 1, 2004)

*Arms*
BB Curl - 65 x 6, 65 x 6
Preacher Curl - 25 x 6, 25 x 6
Hammer Curl - 30 x 6, 30 x 5
CG Bench Press - 165 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x 6
Skull Crushers - 60 x 6, 60 x 6 (al the bars/65 was in use)
Single Arm DB Extensions - 22 x 6, 22 x 6

Good wokrout, was tired, so intensity wasn't at its best....


----------



## Alaric (Oct 6, 2004)

whoa ok, falling behind here.  Lets do a little recap...This week is Reprange week, however, my legs were hurting me, so I decided to skip them this week, and split my workouts into 3 days (also will fit in nice with my schudule).

*monday - CHEST*
Incline DB Press - 65 x 8, 65 x 6, 50 x 8
Bench Press - 165 x 4 (hit the rack again, d'oh!), 155 x 6, 135 x 7
Flyes - 30x10, 25x12

*Wednesday - Back/DBL BENCH DAY*
CG Weighted Chin - bw x 8, bw x 8 (slow negs)
T-Bar Row - 55 x 10, 45 x 10
DB Row - 50 x 10, 50 x 10
Machine Pullover - 125 x 12
Bench Press - 195 x 2, 195 x 2.5 (just couln'dt lock out  )...195 x 1.5 (again lockout problems), 185 x 2

Tomorrow I will be off, and Friday I will do arms and shoulders (since i missed this on monday, time constraints)


----------



## Alaric (Oct 8, 2004)

*Arms*
alternating db curl - 30 x 7, 30 x 6
Cable Curl (EZ bar) - 75 X 10, 90 X 10
Concentration Curl - 22 x 10

Dip - BW x 16 (slow negs)
Pushdown (Rope) - 90 x 10, 90 x 10
Kickback - 15 x 12
Wrist Curls - 15 x 15
Reverse Wrist Curls - 15 x 8

Various AB WORK.
and my arms are fried, i did some pre exhasusting workout a couple hours before this one....and ran a bike for an expierment, wow i'm done.


----------



## Alaric (Oct 18, 2004)

So lets do a quick recap, I took a week off. I'm coming back now
power week it will be
today was just a max bench day, i got up to 215, then I had to go to class.  but i wanna retry the 215 and maybe 220 tomorrow with this new form of benching....

tomorrow will be a 2nd max day and chest/delts.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Looong time since I seen this journal.. you are doing GREAT! Nice avi too! Keep up the good work and you will be at 190 in NO time!


----------



## Alaric (Oct 19, 2004)

hey thanks for the words of encouragement greekblondechic, i'm hoping to get up there gaining minimal fat though, no rush no rush, i have all winter to do it 

*Power Week*

Decided to skip the max bench day since my chest was sore from all the minisets that I did yesterday (warmup sets, and inbetween sets)....Plus I'm only on 3.5 hours of sleep, dead tired today, had to drag myself into the gym  Freaken midterms!!!

Chest/Shoulders
Bench Press - 185 x 5, 185 x 5, 185 x 3
Incline Bench Press - 145 x 4, 135 x 3 
Dips (wide gripped, slow negs) - bw x 12

Hammer Machine Shoulder Press - 55ps x 5, 55ps x 4
Upright Row - 95 x4, 95 x 4
Cheat Lateral - 22 x 6, 22 x 7

not bad of a workout, I had to take extra long breaks during the bench sessions, which pretty much made me have to "rush" my shoulder workout....good workout nonetheless, not bad considering i only had 3.5 hours of sleep


----------



## Alaric (Oct 21, 2004)

Legs
Front Machine Squats - 115ps x 6, 115ps x 6, 115ps x 6
Leg Press 45 degrees - 3pps x 4, 2pps x 6, 2pps x 6
Single Leg Ext - 100 x 5, 90 x 4
Seated Leg Curl - 100 x 5
SLDL - 185 x 5


----------



## Alaric (Oct 22, 2004)

Ez BB Curl - 27.5ps x 6, 27.5ps x 5 + 1 cheated
Preacher Curl - 25 x 6, 25 x 6 (both R/L)
Hammer Curl - 35 x 4 (get form down, lower to 30)....25 x 6
CG/Medium Grip Bench Press - 185 x 5, 185x4+1cheat, 135 x 6
Skullcrushers - 65 x 6, 65 x 6
Single Arm DB Ext - forgot to do these :S


----------



## Alaric (Oct 26, 2004)

*Chest/Shoulders*
Incline DB Press - 65 x 8, 65 x 4 (slipped), 50 x 8
Bench press - 165 x 8+1, 155 x 8+1, 135 x 10
Flyes - 25 x 12, 25 x 12
Single Arm DB Press - 30 x 8, 30 x 8
Bent Lateral - 25 x 10, 25 x 10
Cable Side Lateral - 4kg x 10/10, 2kg x 12/12

Various calve work
Weighed in @ 170lbs , 2-3 lbs up from last week.


----------



## Alaric (Oct 28, 2004)

*Legs*
Leg Ext - 120 x 10, 120 x 10
Front Squat Machine - 135ps x 12, 160ps x 12, 160ps x 10
One Legged Leg Press - 75 x 12, 75 x 12, 50 x 12
Lying Leg Curl - 120 x 6, 90 x 6
SLDL - 155 x 8 (was all tired out @ this point)
Seated Leg Curl - 50 x 10

Its midterm week, so my sleep hasn't been the greatest.  Studying is tiring me out both phsyically and mentally, so my endurance hasn't been to great this week, don't plan on it being all that great tomorrow neither.


----------



## Alaric (Oct 29, 2004)

*Back / Arms*

I hate doing this, but i had to combine both days, I didn't wanna skip another back day this week, I wanted to finish my whole body off.  It sucks because fatigue starts to hit it during the biceps, but I pushed it through till the end, then just went home.

CG Weighted Chin - BW x 8, BW x 8
WG T-bar Row - 57.5 x 10, 57.5 x 8
DB Row - 50 x 10, 50 x 10
Machine Pullover - 137.5 x 15, 137.5 x 12

Alternating DB Curl - 30 x 7, 30 x 7
Cable Curl - 105 x 4, 90 x 8 (Fatigue hit me hard here)
Concentration Curls - 22 x 10

Weighted Dips - BW x 16 (slow negatives)
Pushdown - "8" blocks down x 8
CG Bench Press - 135 x 8


----------



## Alaric (Nov 2, 2004)

*Shock Week*
*chest/shoulders*

Cable Crossover/Incline Press (SS) - "5" setting x 10/135 x 8
Incline Flyes/Dips - 25 x 10/BW x 10
Lying Machine Press - 175 x 7/100x6/50x8

Seated Side Lateral/Hammer Machine Iso SHOULDER PRESS (SS) - 20x8/45psx8
Reverse Pec Dec/WG Upright Row (SS) - 45ps x 10/65 x 10, 55ps x 10/65 x 10
Cable Front Raise - R: 30x7,20x7,10x8 .... L: 30x7, 20x7,10x8

Still weighing in at 170ish...maybe a lil closer to 171 now


----------



## Alaric (Nov 4, 2004)

*Back*
Machine Pullover/WG Pulldown - 150x10/125x8
Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse Grip Bent Row - "11" setting x 10/95x10
CG Pully Row - 125 x 8, 87.5x7,50x7

I've been soooooo low on sleep lately, wasn't working at my 100% potential, just because I couldn't


----------



## Alaric (Nov 7, 2004)

*Arms*
EZ Curl/CG Chin - 30ps x 6/BWx8...30psx6/BWx7
Preacher Curl/Reverse - 25s
Single Arm Curls

Triceps were in a rush caues I had a meeting to get too, nothing really worth posting here.  I"ll be more indepth next week.  Yea I weighed in at 170.6


----------



## Alaric (Nov 10, 2004)

*Power Week*
*Chest/shoulders*

DB Press - 75x6,75x6
Bench press - 185 x 6
Incline Bench Press - 145 x 6, 135 x 6
Dips - BW x 12 (slow negatives)

Military Press - 95 x 5
Upright Row - 95 x 4.5, 95 x 4
Cheat Lateral - 25 x 6, 25 x 6

Pretty good workout.

Side note, I weighed in at 172.4lbs  woo woo! I'm guessing that maybe 1-1.5lbs of it is fat though, because i haven't worked out since last friday, and my diet hasn't been the greatest (still getting my meals in though)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2004)

How bad we talking here?


----------



## Alaric (Nov 15, 2004)

Lol jodi, its not so bad....I'm not following my schudule to a T, but I'm getting the most of it down, and the outline done.

Anyways I'm repeating Power week this week and going to do it full.

Bench Press - 190 x 3, 185 x 4, 185 x 4
Incline Bench Press - 145 x 6, 145 x 5, 95 x 6
Dips - Bw x 8 slow negatives

Hammer Shoulder Press - 55ps x 6, 45ps x 6
Upright Row - 95 x 6, 95 x 5
Cheat Lateral - 30 x 4, 25 x 6

Weighed in at 174.2 lbs today  my diet has been cleaner too, so I'm definitley gaining some muscle here.


----------



## Alaric (Nov 18, 2004)

Whoa the tests are finally done, my week will stat to clear up now 
I will def be able to fit in a normal workout next week.

Today all i did was hit up a second bench day
Bench Press - 200 x 2+1, 195 x 2.5, 195x2, 195x2.5 (lockout problems).....


----------



## Alaric (Nov 25, 2004)

Well here's the update, I thought i'd be able to focus more in on P/RR/S, guess that's not the case just yet...I've been doing full body workouts (light sets this week), and next week if all goes according to plan, i shall start a new cycle of P/RR/S with a dbl bench day for the 1st 4 weeks....

Full body workouts are nothing to brag about, I have been keepint fit, and I'm weighing in at 171-172lbs now...


----------



## Alaric (Nov 30, 2004)

Lets do a quick catchup....Its Rep Range Week
Yesterday I did Chest

Incline Dumbell Press - 65 x 8, 70 x 7, 50 x 8
Bench Press - 165 x 8, 165 x 8, 135 x 8
Flyes - SKIPPED
Seated Single Arm DB Pres - 35 x 8, 35 x 8
Bent Lateral - 20 x  10, 20 x 10
Cable Side Lateral - 30lb x 12, 30lb x 12

Leg Extension - 150 x 10, 125 x 10
Front Squat - 180ps x 12, 180ps x 12, 180ps x 6
One legged Leg Press - 75 x 12, 75 x 12

Weighed in at 173~174lbs


----------



## Alaric (Dec 7, 2004)

P/RR/S on halt again... 
Exams until December 18, I"ll be studying hardcore....then Its christmas and new years and I'm away from campus (gym membership here)...I'll try to fit in some light workouts, but I'll basically be on pause for awhile....

Side note, I finally got a digicam, so once exams are over I can start to learn how to use it and post some progress pics up.  As of now tho, the crappy webcam ones will have to do.

Here's one taken a couple days ago, I weighed in at about 172-173 lbs.


----------



## Alaric (Jan 4, 2005)

Officially started up P/RR/S today...starting with Power week legs

Weighed in at 177lbs


----------



## Alaric (Jan 21, 2005)

up to 181 lbs.  I feel leaner now than I was at 172, all part of good dieting and training.  once my schudule starts freeing up I"ll start posting new pics/workout logs here.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 4, 2005)

hmm should update that the 181 I measured in my previous post was in full gym clothes, I was probably about 178 in nothing but shorts and a tee.

I'm now about 180-181 on the shorts and tee, 183 after a workout.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 19, 2005)

make that 186 after a goodworkout


----------



## Alaric (Feb 28, 2005)

187.4 before a workout, 189.0 after a workout


----------



## Yunier (Feb 28, 2005)

Any new pictures?


----------



## Alaric (Mar 3, 2005)

190 after my workout now , now if I can only get that weight first thing in the morning in the birthday suit 

Yea, I got a few crappy webcam pictures, I've got a digicam too now, so once I figure out how to use that, I'll have some better, bigger, clearer pictures coming along.

Some new update pics attached (took these about a 1-2 weeks ago, so i was already in the 180+ range)


----------



## Alaric (Mar 14, 2005)

190 before a workout, 192 after a workout 

3800 cals/day isn't doing me too good anymore, I've slowed down, unfortuntaely I figured this would have been the last phase of my bulk, looks like I'll be bumping the cals up to 4100~....
these 2 lbs took me forever to gain, and I'm surprised I did, my diet has been crap this pass weekend (skipping meals and such).

I'm going to shoot for 200, see if I can hit that by the end of April, then start up my cut.

First attempt at using 90lb for DB Presses today, I think I got about 4 reps, but 2 were assisted, man those were heavy, but I'm sure I can hit that, I just wasn't focused enough to do it today.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 18, 2005)

New numbers are now 191/193

I honestly don't know how many cals I'm eating anymore, definitley over 3800, because I'm using my old diet plan as the baseline and I'll add more to it as I go along...I personally think I'll hit 200 before I cut.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

looking good. Whereabouts you at in TO?


----------



## Alaric (Mar 21, 2005)

well I'm actually training in Hamilton right now (University), but I live in Oakville...where abouts you from?


----------



## Alaric (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmm, I'll occasionally be putting down my lifts, so I can compare them with future and such.

Today's weight: 192/194.6 lbs

Current lifts:
Squats - Unknown.....185x8 after supersetting 200x8 leg extensions.
CG Bench Press - 200 x 6
Bench Press - 185 x 7 after 3 sets of Heavy Inclines....
Incline - 75 x 5
Flat DB Press - 90 x 4 (form is still iffy)

EZ BB Curl - 37.5ps x 6 (shooting for 40ps next power week)
BB Row - 175 x 5

Leg Ext - 250 x 8

I'll post lifts up occasionally just for my own comparison, I like to see how I progress


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 23, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> well I'm actually training in Hamilton right now (University), but I live in Oakville...where abouts you from?




Bolton


----------



## Alaric (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah, I actually have no idea where that is?  How far are you from toronto?

Anyways, I just wanted to post this for my own future reference:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=960266&postcount=656


----------



## Alaric (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks like I won't be hitting my goal of 200....
Funds are tight for me, and I'm out of supplements.  I'll be going about 4 days on a crappy diet, barely pushing enough cals.  I've had to substitue protein for carbs for these 4 days.

Highest I hit was just over 197 on the scale a week ago, i'm down to 195~196 ish now.  I'll get some whey this weekend, but no use tryign to keep bulking, I start up a 1 week cut next week, then I"ll bulk for a week, then cut and maybe one last bulk before i cut.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 9, 2005)

Final Bulking PIC - 195~197
(Had hat hair, but wasn't wearing a hat, so I had to photoshop one in there lol)


----------



## Alaric (Apr 9, 2005)

2 Webcam Chest Comparisons:

Before: 167~170 (Picture104.jpg)
Middle: 183~185 (Picture 21.jpg)
After: 195~197 (Picture 7.jpg)


----------



## Alaric (Apr 13, 2005)

Just so I know...Before starting the 1-week cut:
196 before workout.


----------

